# Digilogic DSTB1000 DTT STB



## Lee.Elms (Jun 6, 2002)

Is it possible to get TiVo to control the 'Digilogic DSTB1000' DTT box. 

I can't find an entry on the TiVo, or any hits from searching these forums. 

(Tesco are selling them for £30, and they seem to work well.)


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Have you tried all the codes under the FREEVIEW and FREEVIEW2 brands? There are a lot to go through, but one could well work.


----------



## David Cameron (Nov 15, 2001)

I get one of these boxes a few weeks ago for non-TiVo kitchen use.

It is a reliable box in my experience so far, but annoying that you can't change channel by selecting a programme in the EPG.

That doesn't matter for TiVo though - IIRC, this is a Goodmans clone (GDB2 or GDB3?). Trying one of the Goodmans codes may get you there.


----------



## Lee.Elms (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks. I'll try the suggestions. 

Yes, even in my brief play I came to the conclusion that you couldn't change channels from the EPG ... how strange !


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Did you find a code that works? I am about to get a digilogic for my Tivo.


----------



## Lee.Elms (Jun 6, 2002)

Sorry ... I returned it to Tesco, as it reacted rather poorly to the low signal we get here (not officially covered, but my old Daewoo box did quite well).


----------



## starfire (Dec 9, 2001)

Just got one of these Digilogic's from tesco's and trying it out now.

Freeview-1 Code 20030 seems to control it if anyone wants to know or searches in the future.


----------

